# Fire pits?



## Codyk (Jan 19, 2011)

Looking for a fire pit for a Christmas gift to my parents.....other than Craigslist does anyone know where I can find any around Houston?


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

I guess that depends on what kind you're looking for? I know Academy and Lowes carry them.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

I just bought one from All Seasons Feeders. Its built like a tank and they have many styles to choose from. They also can do custom work as well.

Here is mine.

http://www.allseasonsfeeders.com/Products.aspx/Fire_Pits


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

You could always make one out of steel. J/K Ya you might try Lowes.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Might check with TSC


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

I got one of the ones made by Wilkes Bad *** Pits that they sell at Buc-ee's a couple of years ago. Good price and a solid fire pit. Would recommend.


----------



## LazyL (May 15, 2013)

I have seen a bunch at Buckeys in the past.


----------



## tinman03 (May 21, 2006)

irbjd said:


> I got one of the ones made by Wilkes Bad *** Pits that they sell at Buc-ee's a couple of years ago. Good price and a solid fire pit. Would recommend.


Got one of these as well. Nice pits! Huge selection


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

Still holding out for the perfect pit (for me) but this lil guy works out pretty good for us.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

**** chaser said:


> I just bought one from All Seasons Feeders. Its built like a tank and they have many styles to choose from. They also can do custom work as well.
> 
> Here is mine.
> 
> http://www.allseasonsfeeders.com/Products.aspx/Fire_Pits


something like this is the only way to go. the Lowes/HD junk will rust out in less than 2 years unless you baby it.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

StinkBait said:


> something like this is the only way to go. the Lowes/HD junk will rust out in less than 2 years unless you baby it.


I agree... pay the extra 100.00 and be done with it.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

HotRod has a nice pit that he posted photos of previously. I asked him for info and details but never received a response. Don't know if he will reply to you or not, but you can try.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

**** chaser said:


> I just bought one from All Seasons Feeders. Its built like a tank and they have many styles to choose from. They also can do custom work as well.
> 
> Here is mine.
> 
> http://www.allseasonsfeeders.com/Products.aspx/Fire_Pits


Went to the site but don't see that pit ? Can you share what that pit cost with us...?


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

EndTuition said:


> Went to the site but don't see that pit ? Can you share what that pit cost with us...?


It was 329.00. I bought it at Keiths in corrigan tx on 59

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

**** chaser said:


> I just bought one from All Seasons Feeders. Its built like a tank and they have many styles to choose from. They also can do custom work as well.
> 
> Here is mine.
> 
> http://www.allseasonsfeeders.com/Products.aspx/Fire_Pits


I just bought one of these as well. Bucees in Bastrop has at least a hundred of them. If you can get to Corrigan though, Poonchaser got a better price. Mine was 399 at bucees


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Yup Buc-ees has a good selection of high grade, well made fire pits with grills and without.

That's where I would go. The store in Wharton had some nice ones last week.

TH


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Houston Craigslist with title attn hunters, guy in Livingston built mine its pretty big 37 inches across and made out of propane caps. $400 The pic he has on craigslist don't do it justice.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

StinkBait said:


> something like this is the only way to go. the Lowes/HD junk will rust out in less than 2 years unless you baby it.


 ALL SEASON FEEDERS....VERY RESORCEFUL...WHAT I SEE... A TRIPOD BASE (FOOT PROP) GRATIVTY TUNNEL FOR A FEEDER (legs)..EEXPANDED METAL FROM THERE VARMINT CAGES (grate). FEEDER BAREL BOTTOM (ACTUAL BURNING CHAMBER) ...JUST TO NAME A FEW ITEMS.... VERY RESORCEFUL


----------



## jendruschb (Apr 9, 2007)

*Bad *** pits*



Gottagofishin said:


> I just bought one of these as well. Bucees in Bastrop has at least a hundred of them. If you can get to Corrigan though, Poonchaser got a better price. Mine was 399 at bucees


That Pit from Corrigan Looks Like a Bad *** Pit. I know Brian personally and his shop is here in Conroe. He does allot of different "custom" pits along with the Bucee's inventory. I'd allow for 3-4 weeks on a custom, but worth the wait.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

I bought mine at Terry Muehr Firewood in League City. Mine has a mesh grill top similar to Poonchaser's (not shown in pics). I think I paid $350. Poonchaser's looks like a good one for sure.


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Stone Pit!!*

Mine is not your average fire pit or what yall are comparing. I just wanted to show yall! 

I got about $1000 bucks invested in mine. We use it at least once a week and we love having it in our back yard. Bought the flag stone from a buddy and the limestone the pit is built out of is from our ranch in Sonora TX. 

I also ran a propane line to the middle to get the fire going fast. Just throw the wood in and crank up the gas. 

In the future I am going to build a grill that will swing over the fire for cooking steaks over mesquite.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

outtotrout09 said:


> Mine is not your average fire pit or what yall are comparing. I just wanted to show yall!
> 
> I got about $1000 bucks invested in mine. We use it at least once a week and we love having it in our back yard. Bought the flag stone from a buddy and the limestone the pit is built out of is from our ranch in Sonora TX.
> 
> ...


Whenever you're ready, just come on by and get started on mine! That's really nice! :cheers:


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

outtotrout09 said:


> Mine is not your average fire pit or what yall are comparing. I just wanted to show yall!
> 
> I got about $1000 bucks invested in mine. We use it at least once a week and we love having it in our back yard. Bought the flag stone from a buddy and the limestone the pit is built out of is from our ranch in Sonora TX.
> 
> ...


Nice Work !
At some point in the future we hope to have something llike that. Right now the land needs to be graded first so we need someting we can move.


----------

